# Roc City Rib Fest. I'm in!



## jmud (Mar 12, 2014)

image.jpg



__ jmud
__ Mar 12, 2014






That's me on the bottom, The Mud Pit. This will be my first ever competition. I entered the rib only comp. was so tempted to enter the KCBS rib brisker chicken pulled pork comp but figured the rib entry would be a good way to get my feet wet. Looking forward to learning stuff possibly and fully understand that I'll probably be getting schooled by these teams lol. Got a fee friends from the fire hall coming along. They can't wait to learn too!  31 entries; if I do 30th or better I'll be happy


----------

